# Gene & infertility/obesity



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

A link from the bbc regarding a gene that could possibly prevent pregnancy and be related to weight problems.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7588093.stm

very interesting, hope they can find something to treat it with.


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Crystal

Yes, very interesting.  I am one of those people who never feel full up and could quite happly eat all day long.  I have had issues with food/weight in the past but now just try to eat healthy & sensible portions and reside myself to the fact i will always feel hungery  

Will be interesting to see if they do find a connection.

George x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Thank for the link. Interesting reading and certainly plenty of amunition for those who struggle to control overeating when they get less than a sympathetic ear from their GPs.

C~x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Interesting xxx


----------

